# Multicast



## lukaaaa (6. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

Ich möchte ein kleines Programm erstellen das über eine Multicast Gruppe String Nachrichten austauchscht.
Wie kann ich hier einen sicheren Login machen (identifizierung), weil bei Multicast wird über UDP kommuniziert und es kann sein das ein Packet nicht ankommt. Gibt es dennoch eine möglichkeit 100 % den status der user zu erfahren (also online, offline, ...)?? Das Ganze soll ohne einen globalen Server laufen p2p.

Danke


----------



## oversoul (6. Mrz 2011)

Per UDP geht das niemals sicher!

Das einzige was du versuchen könntest wäre, 
dass du nach jedem versendeten Paket auf eine Antwort innerhalb eines Zeitrahms wartest.


----------



## Kr0e (7. Mrz 2011)

Was du brauchst ist JGroups. Die haben das Problem perfekt gelöst 

JGroups - The JGroups Project

mfg,

Chris


----------



## lukaaaa (8. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

Danke für den Hinweis. Nur wie machen die das bei JGroups, naja vl hab ichs mir noch nicht genau genug angesehn aber so auf den ersten Blick ist mir das nicht ganz klar...

Noch eine ander Frage: Ist es möglich einen automatischn Login zu implementieren. eventuell über die MAC adresse die ID des user zu generieren. Also der user muss sich nicht einloggen das System loggt automatisch ein?

THX

LG Luka


----------



## Kr0e (8. Mrz 2011)

DAs scheint mir kein sicherer Weg zu sein... Eine MAC Adresse kann durchaus doppelt sein... Klar, das ist unwahrscheinlich... Aber es erscheint einfach nicht als ein guter Weg. Vorallem da du mit C und einigen Tricksereien deine MAC-ADDR ändern kannst, in jede beliege  Was Sicherheit angeht also nicht wirklich cool 

JGroups machen das, in dem die eine Art simples TCP auf Basis von UDP implementieren. SPrich die senden Keep-Alive Signale z.B. und wenn darauf ein Client ein paar ms lang nicht antwortet z.B. ist er wohl tot. TCP macht das halt intern...

Frag mich nicht, wie JGroups über WAN klappen sollen.. das ist für mich auch noch ein Rätsel, aber laut der Website soll es wohl gehen. Ich wette aber, dass dann einige Umwege noch nötig sind. Vlt. ein Server, der die Namen der Gruppen verwaltet oder so. Dennoch ist JGroups ne sehr passende und vorallem sehr schnelle Variante 

Edit: Die Sache mit der MAC Adresse hat noch andere Nachteile... User können sich nur von einem einzigen PC aus einloggen, bzw jeden Rechner registrieren und dann brauchen sie ja sowieso nen richtigen Account mit Passwort


----------



## ice-breaker (8. Mrz 2011)

JGroups implementiert "reliable Multicast" auf Basis von unter anderem IP-Multicast, der ja nicht zuverlässig arbeitet, dabei gibt es viele verschiedene Algorithmen, welcher genau genutzt wird, ist schwer zu sagen.


----------

